

Ask HN: Summer Dev Bootcamp for college students? - dmac0415

Currently I&#x27;m a sophomore engineering student at Northwestern University, but I really want to start developing software and web dev skills. Are there any dev bootcamps out there specifically for college students? If not, what are my best options for building a strong skill set this summer (besides self teaching)? This is not to say that I am not&#x2F; won&#x27;t self teach, I&#x27;m just looking for something more structured&#x2F;intense. Thanks
======
rudimental
I'm not sure about any programs targeted at college students. Maybe that would
be a good niche.

I would definitely look into internships through your school, and directly
with companies, in web development/ software. This is one place where cs
students traditionally learned practical skills anyway, and would also help
you with developing a portfolio, building a network/community, and work
experience.

Here are some sites about bootcamps. One could be a fit, where you'll build a
lot and have structure and a community. Talk to graduates before attending,
especially if they aren't known as stellar.

[http://bootcamper.io/](http://bootcamper.io/)
[http://www.bootcamps.in/](http://www.bootcamps.in/)

------
varg0s
The University of Iowa has a 9 week summer bootcamp that is very reasonably
priced at $5000 (compared to Chicago dev boot camp prices I've seen) and is a
great place to spend a summer. [http://uipartners.uiowa.edu/deviowa-
bootcamp](http://uipartners.uiowa.edu/deviowa-bootcamp)

